# Masters of MURDER!?



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok my friend has 1 dog,4 cats 3 adult 1 kitten,1 cockatoo,2 ratsys,5 mice and 3 hamsters 2 black bear and a dwarf (Rip dwarf) 

She lets the ratsys out for their normal hour and a half "free time" and leaves the room to get the phone (she NEVER left the room during "free time before) and when she comes back the dwarf hamsters cage is open but the ratsys are on the bed 10 feet away and 3 feet off the ground exacly how she left them. She looks in the cage to see the hamster just laying there so she picks it up and.....it's dead! she inspects the ratsys and finds no blood on either ratsy so she looks back to her hamster and finds 4 puncture wounds....

WHAT might I ask do YOU think happend and why?


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

woah, poor hamster.

err....
could it have been the cats?

oh and btw, how does she manage to keep a pet bear?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know about the door being open, but from what I've heard of hamsters I would wonder if it was one of the other hamsters that did it...


----------



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

at one point we had two hamsters in a cage together...
a few days later we had 1 and a half
:s


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Black bear hamster.

And the door to the room was shut. Cats and dog are'nt alowed in her room unless all the cages are locked with twisty ties.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

OhBugger. said:


> oh and btw, how does she manage to keep a pet bear?


Er... a 'black bear' is a kind of hamster. 




DonnaK said:


> don't know about the door being open, but from what I've heard of hamsters I would wonder if it was one of the other hamsters that did it...


Eep. I really would hope that the OP's friend would have enough basic info about hamsters to know not to keep standards with dwarfs. :/


Sky - Is she sure they were puncture wounds? If the ham had been bitten and died because of that, you would expect a good bit of blood, you know? Only if the ham was bitten postmortem would they be dry wounds.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

There was a little itty bitty bit of blood for each puncture wound and the hamster was still very warm and the dwarf had his own cage.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I was surprised at the lack of blood myself.

(I had been on my way to visit and arived five min after the incident. Her dad answerd the door.)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd still wonder if the hammie was dead prior, because if it wasn't, that's not much blood.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Forensic - I think you're right.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

She said she had given him fresh water 15 min before and he was as healthy and lively as ever. Running on his wheel when she left the room even. it had avery distinct squeek.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I would think it would be odd for a rat to jump off the bed, go to the cage, open it (what kind of door was it?), get in, kill the hamster, get out, get back to the bed, back on the bed and be there when she got back. Which I assume wasn't too long.

I mean... I suppose it *could* happen. But I'd think the chances are, if the rat killed the hamster, it wouldn't have had the know-how to get back on the bed before she got back.

If it was the rat, then I'm amazed it killed the hamster and left it dead, and went back to the bed.

I don't know what happened, but I'm nearly sure it wasn't the rats.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, if we apply Occam's razor... The cage was open, so someone opened it. The rats, being bearers of no opposable thumbs, seem unlikely targets. The hammie is the same, for the same reasons. The hammie seems to have been biten, but nothing was within range. The jump from the bed to the cage seems more daring than my boys would be, though some would maybe not...

What I'm trying to say is either the hamster died and she's blaming the rats or she let the hamster play with the rats and the inevitable happened and now she's covering it up. Those options are much simpler than the rats jumping/climbing across, opening the cage, attacking the hammie (or the already dead hammie), and then immediately crossing back to the bed to put on an innocent act.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

> What I'm trying to say is either the hamster died and she's blaming the rats or she let the hamster play with the rats and the inevitable happened and now she's covering it up.


Ding ding ding! I agree. I don't see how any of the animals could have done it. Especially since, as Forensic pointed out, rats (and the other animals) do not have opposable thumbs. I've never known an animal to open a door INTO a cage (though I have heard of the opposite, it's a bit different, generally).


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

o0o0o its just like cludo


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

cupids_cuties said:


> at one point we had two hamsters in a cage together...
> a few days later we had 1 and a half
> :s


...gross.


Does this friend have any reason to make up a story?


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

cupids_cuties said:


> at one point we had two hamsters in a cage together...
> a few days later we had 1 and a half
> :s


 :lol: nicely put!

Forgive me for my morbid sense of humor Im sure it was horrible for you


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, reading this story gave me deja vu.

A good friend of mine also had a dwarf hamster and rats, and the dwarf hamster ended up mysteriously dead with the cage door open, and a small amount of blood. She didn't find any puncture wounds, but I think she was a little too upset to look very well.

Our theory was heart attack when bitten by scary rat.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Aha! So it has happend to somone else! I was about to ask if anything simalair had happened to anyone else.

And no my friend has had ratsys for 18 years there is NO WAY she would "let" the ratsys "play" with the hamsters or mice or ANY of the other animals for that matter. Oh and incase your wondering she's 26 kay?

And about the cage door I inspected it and found that it could be open'd with the smallest of tugs...a determend ratsy tug for example. And my friend was out of the room for a good 3-6 min becuase she mad a detour to the kitchen to get some treats for the ratsys.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

but why would the rats be back on the bed? even if they did get in and even if they killed the hamster quickly their curiosity alone would have kept them there to check out the new area of the cage they broke into. and having a dead animal to sniff and tug at even if the hamster was dead before they got to it would keep them there for a while, longer if they were on an emotion high from a kill. that they were back on the bed even if you assume the rest is true seems odd. 3-6 mintues doesn't seem long enough for the rats to break in, kill and explore and then be back on the bed. 

i second minc, does your friend have a reason to make up a story? embarrassment over something simple or basic in rodent care that she forgot to do or forgot about perhaps? the story just doesn't seem to add up. did you forget a detail in the telling maybe? something seems missing at least.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

what if the rats bit the ham ham through the bars?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

that's possible but why was the door open and even if they manaage to get at the hamster through the bars it would have been a leg wound, i doubt they would have been able to get a fatal bite through bars. especailly bars small enough to keep a dwarf hamster contained.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Teratsy NEVER lies to ME!!! *deep breath* And I didn't leave anything out. I'd asked her some of the same questions but she was to broken up to answer some and LIEING is out of the qestion! 

Oh and Teratsy is her nick-name....mine is....Raizuratsy....... :roll: lol....


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

And I don't get it either why the ratsys would go kill something and run back to the bed... It makes no sense to me. 

That was the reason I posted the story. To find some answers.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

never said she did lie. just perhaps made a story. there is a difference. lieing is knowing you are telling something that is untrue. a story is trying to fill in blanks or cover something from yourself that you don't want to admit to. this seems the same but its different. a lie the person telling it knows its a lie, a story the person telling it believes at least 90% of the story is true. its self-deception and people practise it all the time. its normally not until much later (after emotions have had a chance to settle) before the story teller will realise that some of the things they said couldn;t have happened that way. this is why i asked if it could have been possible she was embarrassed about something simple. she would have blamed herself more harshly for her pet's death then and would be more likely to tell a story. you said she was very broken up about the pet's death that you couldn;t even get all the answers you wanted from her. this sounds like she could be in enough emotional turmoil to be filling in very large blanks. we can only guess and say that things don't add up. we're not going to be able to tell you what really happened one way or the other. the only one that knows that is the owner and the animals. and the owner may never tell all the details if she feels guilty enough over some oversight. you can try asking again later once time has done its work but you may never find the answers.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

many animals in the wild will kill another animal just because it is competition, not because they want to or because the other animal offended them. i know that rats will kill mice, but i'm not sure if wild hamsters and rats ever really met, as hamsters are desert animals. so maybe the rats just noticed that the hamster was an easy kill so they went in there and did their thing? afterwards, they weren't there to eat it, so they went back to whatever they were doing?

it really does sound like a total mystery to me, but i thought maybe i'd throw that out there as a possibility?


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

This is very odd.

So, is the concensus that The Rat(s) Did It In The Hamster Cage With The Sharp Teeth, but then raced back to the bed in a matter of moments, and did their best to look cool and innocent?

:?: 

I'd watch out for these rats, for now...maybe you want to buy some padlocks for your cages! :lol:

Sorry for joking - it's a sad situation. I only jest because it's such a weird thing to have happened.


----------



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

if there is more than 1 hamster in the cage
i put all my money on him...they arent social and will fight the other to get what it needs. Also if the hams were rolling around scruffing then the cage door(which was described as easy to open) easily could have been knowcked open.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Puffo was in his own cage becuase the other hamsters are black bear and he was a very small dwarf.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

And I talked to Teratsy again and she admits this sounds crazy but is sure it was the ratsys. I myself looked at poor Puffo and the bite/puncture wounds are very ratsy looking in size,location and space apart. and I did a test....I took puffos body and put it in a small wire cage and put it near the bars then put the ratsys outside next to where puffo was and both ratsys got very VERY mad and agressive towards puffos body. I also put them near the other hamsters to be sure it was the hamsters smell and not the smell of a dead hamster and I got even more agression... 

I stiil can't understand or even imagine why one or both of the ratsys would jump off the bed run to puffo's cage pull the door open go in kill puffo run out and back to the bed climb up and act as if they had been there the whole time. I don't get it but all evidance points to the ratsys...


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

.....Hello...?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

what more do you want? the topic seems to be as covered as its going to get without simple repeatition


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Just wanted to know what you guys think about the last 2 posts.....


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, I wasn't speaking up because, to me, it's a mystery. Evidence points to the rats, but I don't understand why they were acting so cool there on the bed. I wasn't ignoring you...just didn't know what to say.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh ok.


----------

